# Nichia 365nm UV Aleph Light Engines



## darkzero (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are some LEs that I built for TranquillityBase. Wanted to post since builds with Nichia 365nm UV chips seem rare, probably cause they're so expensive.

-Nichia NCSU033A UAP5M(Bin) 365nm UV Chips
-GD500
-GD650

I really love these chips & are by far the best UV LEDs I've got to play with yet. My PD Mule Cree XR UV mod & the Arc LS Cree XR UV mod (both driven at 1A) are the brightest UV mods I've had but they don't compare to the Nichia UV chips. I don't know much about UV light but all the UV flashlights I've seen emit the purple light that we're all used to. The Nichia chips don't appear to emit this noticeable purple light. Because of which they don't seem very bright but they make things flouresce very differently than my other UV lights. They also irritate my eyes more.































I wanted to get some beamshots but I failed miserably so here's all I got:












UV & Norland adhesives:

_From Norland's site:_
_NOA 61 is cured by ultraviolet light with maximum absorption within the range of 320-380 nanometers with peak sensitivity around 365nm. The recommended energy required for full cure is 3 Joules/sq. cm in these wavelengths. The cure is not inhibited by oxygen, hence any areas in contact with air will cure to a non-tacky state when exposed to ultraviolet light._

I'm not sure what bin Cree XR UV I have but the datasheet shows the bins available are between 390-405nm. It will not fully cure NOA61, it will thicken it up but will leave the surface tacky even after 30 mins. 

The same happens when I try using my McGizmo Pelican M6 with an Optotech Shark 375nm UV array. I've used my PM6 6W UV up to 4 times in intervals of 30 mins & it will not fully cure NOA61.

Just to try, I tried using my old Arc AAA UV, doesn't do a damn thing! :candle:

With the Nichia UV GD650 LE, cured a glob of NOA61 with the surface hard in less than a 5 sec count! I did a few tritium slots & would say they're absolutely fully cured in only a few minutes.

Thanks to Scott for giving me this opportunity & thanks for looking. :wave:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Dec 29, 2008)

You're welcome DZ

LE's arrived today Talk about clean and *perrrrrrfect* execution of light engine build...See pics above:twothumbs

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## griff (Dec 29, 2008)

Effing perfect execution of a LE build Will l!!!!!!
DZ .......you da' man


----------



## csshih (Dec 29, 2008)

nice work...now I wish I had money to get something like that.


----------



## Morelite (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice work, are you willing to build another one for me with the GD500? I have been looking for those 365nm Nichia chips for over a year now.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Dec 29, 2008)

Morelite said:


> Nice work, are you willing to build another one for me with the GD500? I have been looking for those 365nm Nichia chips for over a year now.


You can buy them directly from Nichia, but they're about $125 per chip...Buy five or more and the price will drop.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Damn impressive,
:twothumbs

I love the fast cure time with the Norland glue.
Very clean mod as always Will.



I guess i will have to fork up the dough and get me one those emitters.


Thanks for sharing.
Benny


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 29, 2008)

Very impressive LE and price tag on the LED oo:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 29, 2008)

TranquillityBase said:


> You can buy them directly from Nichia, but they're about $125 per chip...Buy five or more and the price will drop.



I'm amazed that they're still so expensive. Haven't they been able to ramp up production yet to get the price down, or is there just too little demand in the civilian sector for these?


----------



## darkzero (Dec 29, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Very impressive LE and price tag on the LED oo:


 
Well since we're on the UV subject......






You're light will ship tomorrow. Hope you enjoy. :wave:





Morelite said:


> Nice work, are you willing to build another one for me with the GD500? I have been looking for those 365nm Nichia chips for over a year now.


 
Sure I'm willing to build another one if you can supply the emitter.


----------



## flex76italy (Dec 30, 2008)

Morelite, as darkzero said, if you supply the emitter, in this case a minimum of 5 from nichia, i am in line to buy one.

Just find 3 buyers 

Thanks and sorry for the hijacking.


----------



## Edwood (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd be interested in a 365nm Nichia UV emitter as well. :wave:


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 30, 2008)

DZ, nice. How do you reflow the emitters onto star boards if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 30, 2008)

What is the price break on five emitters?


----------



## darkzero (Dec 30, 2008)

IsaacHayes said:


> DZ, nice. How do you reflow the emitters onto star boards if you don't mind me asking?


 
With MCPCBs, believe or not I just use my soldering iron. I apply heat to the back side of the MCPCB. Trick is you need good thermal path from the iron tip to the MCPCB & I do it quick. My iron stays set to 700F when doing this.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 30, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Well since we're on the UV subject......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh .... NICE !!  :wave:


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 31, 2008)

Bernie, you getting that UV XR?

DZ, hmm. What wattage iron is that? I doubt my 1980's RadioSnatch iron gets that hot... But it works fine for everything else.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 31, 2008)

IsaacHayes said:


> DZ, hmm. What wattage iron is that? I doubt my 1980's RadioSnatch iron gets that hot... But it works fine for everything else.


 
Don't know how many watts. I have a Hakko 936 solder station. 700F is not that hot. I use 62/36 & 60/40. A quick Google search came up with melting point for these solders is 360-370C. 700F is 371C. I pretty much solder everything electronics related with my dial set to 700F. A decent 35w soldering iron will get over 700F.


----------



## Oznog (Dec 31, 2008)

There are focusing optics for those too:
http://led-spot.com/p_nichia.shtml


----------



## jch79 (Dec 31, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> What is the price break on five emitters?



As of August of 2007:

1-5 pcs - $125 ea
6-99 pcs - $87.50 ea

:thumbsup: john


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 31, 2008)

IsaacHayes said:


> Bernie, you getting that UV XR?




The UV modded Mule with the orange trits is heading in my direction.


----------



## Morelite (Dec 31, 2008)

flex76italy said:


> Morelite, as darkzero said, if you supply the emitter, in this case a minimum of 5 from nichia, i am in line to buy one.
> 
> Just find 3 buyers
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the hijacking.


 
I just scored a whole LE from another member here so I won't be needing a bare emitter.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 31, 2008)

Price break for 6 is a decent chunk off.

DZ, hmm. I bet mine is 15w. May not work. BTW I got 3 new LEDs in as of today to test out the Vf on and mod soon. 

Bernie, nice, purple (uv) & orange are a nice combo!


----------



## s4biturbo (Jan 1, 2009)

I would be in for one on a group buy of the uv emitters, I need something better for curing noa61 myself!

-Todd


----------



## griff (Jan 1, 2009)

darkzero said:


> With MCPCBs, believe or not I just use my soldering iron. I apply heat to the back side of the MCPCB. Trick is you need good thermal path from the iron tip to the MCPCB & I do it quick. My iron stays set to 700F when doing this.



hey I want one of those!!!!


----------



## darkzero (Jan 1, 2009)

griff said:


> hey I want one of those!!!!


 
You know that can certainly be arranged. :wave:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 3, 2009)

Will, you certainly have a way with getting me super excited about potential builds. I feel like Veruca Salt from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory constantly saying: "But Daddy, I WANT IT!!!!" I've never seen a mod with Trits being used alongside a UV emitter, how ingenious :thumbsup:


----------



## darkzero (Jan 3, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> I've never seen a mod with Trits being used alongside a UV emitter, how ingenious :thumbsup:


 
I certainly can't take the credit for that idea. That (including the color) was requested by Bernie. I may just have to put some blue trits in mine too.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 3, 2009)

I am a copycat, too. Someone in the McGizmo forum had put trits in his Mule and I found it very attractive


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 3, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> I am a copycat, too. Someone in the McGizmo forum had put trits in his Mule and I found it very attractive


I remember seeing a Sundrop with yellow/orange trits over there too, but never alongside a UV LE.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, that's it. It was a SunDrop. 

Memory leaks. I am getting old. :green:


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 3, 2009)

I will call Nichia on Monday and get pricing, availability, etc.
I would be willing to buy 6+ units for a small group of people.
Is Will going to be willing to build a bunch LE? 
Cheers.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm interested in a group buy.


----------



## nailbender (Jan 4, 2009)

I would be interested in a chip also if you needed another person. I have modded a P1d with a cree UV but would like to try one of these.
If another is needed let me know.

Dave


----------



## winston (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm absolutely in for one. Paypal at the ready! Let me know if there's anything I can do to help the group buy.
-Winston


----------



## Edwood (Jan 4, 2009)

ShortArc said:


> I will call Nichia on Monday and get pricing, availability, etc.
> I would be willing to buy 6+ units for a small group of people.
> Is Will going to be willing to build a bunch LE?
> Cheers.



Heheh, Please, Will? Pretty please?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd be in for one as well--if Will is building the LEs. :devil:


----------



## darkzero (Jan 4, 2009)

Sure, I'd be more than happy to.


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is the quote I got from Nichia:

-----------------------------------
_
Good Afternoon Willem,

Thank you very much for the information on your application.

Attached is the formal quote for this product with the different power groupings available.

Lead time: It does depend on the grouping you choose.
Lead times are from receipt of order copy, payment, and UV form.

Ua/P567/LMH is currently in stock and could ship the business day after receiving a PO and prepayment for quantities under 20pcs.

Ua/P67/LMH and Ua/P6/LMH are not in stock and would be arranged with our factory in Japan to ship to your destination generally within 4-8 weeks (depending on quantity) though we always try to arrange the best ship date for orders.

Ordering:
UV safety agreement form must be filled out, signed, and sent in prior to orders being processed. (form attached)
All orders are NCNR._

[I have problems cutting/pasting PDF so here is the important part]

_NCSU033A

Rank: Ua/P567/LMH Qty 1-5 $105 Qty 6-99 $75
Rank: Ua/P67/LMH Qty 1-5 $105 Qty 6-99 $103
Rank: Ua/P6/LMH Qty 1-5 $129 Qty 6-99 $124_
---------------------

After talking to TB I am not sure if the price is worth it given the amount of UV curing I am doing (every once in a while). Still thinking.....anyway...also have to sign a liability waiver....these are some serious LED and eye protection/limited exposer is a must!!!


----------



## darkzero (Jan 5, 2009)

ShortArc said:


> Here is the quote I got from Nichia:
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> ...


 
IMHO, using these chips strictly to cure Norland adhesives for the average user who is just doing some trit slots here & there this is a very expensive solution. For those who would be using it for curing very often & where time is a factor, it may be worth while. There are many cheaper solutions for curing Norland rather than using a $200 LE. I'm still wiling to build these for anyone who is still interested though.

Norland states using a 100w mercury bulb would work. I purchased a self ballasted 100w mercury bulb from a reptile store for $20. I can't comment on wether it works & how long it takes since I now have one of these Nichia chips now.

HID lights contain mercury. I used a Polarion PF40 just to try & it cured Norland in a reasonable amount of time. So those of you with high powered metal halide HID lights this may also work for you. I've tried using 150W HPS which has less amount of mercury content & it did not work. I tried using my POB HID & it didn't work very well either.

Or perhaps one of those home UV station used for curing nail polish might work as well?


----------



## s4biturbo (Jan 5, 2009)

I would still like to grab an emitter if a GB goes down, but i may need to hold off for a month or so to do the LE build, i need to find a host.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 5, 2009)

Can anyone recommend where I can purchase some decent UV protection glasses that won't break the bank? If expensive is all that is recommended I'd also be happy to hear about them.


----------



## Edwood (Jan 5, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Can anyone recommend where I can purchase some decent UV protection glasses that won't break the bank? If expensive is all that is recommended I'd also be happy to hear about them.



x2. The need for signing a waiver sounds scary. 

Most sunglasses and prescription sunglasses have UV protection coating for sunlight, but not sure how adequate that protection would be. There would be reflected light leak from the sides, so if serious eye protection is needed, I imagine they would be goggles.


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 6, 2009)

This link was provided to my by TB (I hope he does not mind me sharing).
http://www.uvprocess.com/product.asp?code=EYEPRO+++B

I would still be willing to buy 6 of the in stock P567 Emitters if there are at lead 4 people willing to commit. No sure if this is the right place to conduct/continue a GB. Also I don't/can't afford to turn this into a "large" GB (time and money).
Cheers.



darkzero said:


> Can anyone recommend where I can purchase some decent UV protection glasses that won't break the bank? If expensive is all that is recommended I'd also be happy to hear about them.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jan 6, 2009)

ShortArc said:


> This link was provided to my by TB (I hope he does not mind me sharing).
> http://www.uvprocess.com/product.asp?code=EYEPRO+++B
> 
> I would still be willing to buy 6 of the in stock P567 Emitters if there are at lead 4 people willing to commit. No sure if this is the right place to conduct/continue a GB. Also I don't/can't afford to turn this into a "large" GB (time and money).
> Cheers.



I am still committed to taking one, and for having Will install it in the LE. :devil:


----------



## flex76italy (Jan 6, 2009)

ShortArc said:


> I would still be willing to buy 6 of the in stock P567 Emitters if there are at lead 4 people willing to commit. No sure if this is the right place to conduct/continue a GB. Also I don't/can't afford to turn this into a "large" GB (time and money).
> Cheers.




I'm still in for 2 unit of the available bin, IMHO i don't think worth the buy the best bin for much more money, and for a bit more radiations.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 6, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Can anyone recommend where I can purchase some decent UV protection glasses that won't break the bank? If expensive is all that is recommended I'd also be happy to hear about them.


http://www.uvprocess.com/product.asp?code=EYEPRO+++B

Compliments to jch79, the SEARCH master 

EDIT: I didn't see post #44


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 6, 2009)

Since this thread contains useful info about the purchase of the LEDs and the precautions necessary I'd say finish your groupbuy discussion here soon and we'll leave it all here to avoid hassle and confusion. This won't be a real gb anyway as it is already closed, it seems.
bernie


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Kiessling!
So we have 3 interested +1 for myself makes 4. Two more and I will place an order. I guess just post and then later after I receive the order PM me with detailed info.
-----------------------
Will probaly order them (meaning Ua/P567/LMH) tomorrow.
Payment: Once I receive the order I will contact you for payment. PP/Check/Money order all ok. I don't want to make any money but also don't want to lose any either. So fees, shipping, insurance, packaging cost or whatever else may come up will have to be added. Cheers.

Here is the list:

PhotonFanatic: 1
flex76italy: 2
Edwood: 1
s4biturbo: 1
winston: 1
nailbender: 1
PhotonWrangler: 1
ShortArc: 1


----------



## Edwood (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm still interested in one for the group buy.


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 6, 2009)

Please see post 49


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 6, 2009)

ShortArc said:


> Thanks Kiessling!
> So we have 3 interested +1 for myself makes 4. Two more and I will place an order. I guess just post and then later after I receive the order PM me with detailed info.
> -----------------------
> Will probaly order them (meaning Ua/P567/LMH) tomorrow. Here is the list:
> ...



I'm in for 1.


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 7, 2009)

OK - Order is placed and paid for. Should have them on Monday.
The rep also suggested an optic:

"Hello Willem,

One other item I wanted to let you know about is that there is a lens company that is making an optic our i-LED UV series.

Attached is the brochure on the product.
You would want to contact Ledil (or Marubeni as listed on the brochure) regarding purchasing the lenses. 
Ledil’s main site: www.ledil.fi"


----------



## darkzero (Jan 7, 2009)

ShortArc said:


> OK - Order is placed and paid for. Should have them on Monday.
> The rep also suggested an optic:
> 
> "Hello Willem,
> ...


 

Are are some more but they are square. http://led-spot.com/p_nichia.shtml


----------



## barouk (Jan 9, 2009)

Darkzero
where can i purchase an inexpensive uva light for tacking uva glue. need somthing that emits 365 nm in the uva spectrum. trying to tack crystal with dymax glue. have big curing light just need small tacking light like this Nichia. thanks


----------



## barouk (Jan 9, 2009)

anywhere i can get this? looks like it will work on the dymax and norland glues.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 11, 2009)

FWIW, it seems close proximity and absence glass in front of the UV chip does a better job of curing the NOA...

I just finished setting a vial in my NiteCore EX10's piston...10 minutes burn with the UV LE loaded in a head with a reflector and glass, and it just didn't feel hard enough to the old fingernail hardness test. I *don't* press my fingernail down to see if an impression is left behind, more of a gentle rub over the surface...

Here's a half head I made for testing/adjusting focus with an McR27XR and a P7 LE.....That job done, it now serves for the 365 LE, so it won't go in the scrap bin after all 





EX10


----------



## flex76italy (Jan 12, 2009)

ShortArc said:


> OK - Order is placed and paid for. Should have them on Monday.




Hi, any news of the order?


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 12, 2009)

flex76italy said:


> Hi, any news of the order?


 
You are joking I hope....I have a full time job

I got the FedEx delivery today. The will ship out to you guys this week. I will PM everyone shortly with instructions. Please use my include email address instead of PM. 
Thanks.


----------



## flex76italy (Jan 12, 2009)

ShortArc said:


> You are joking I hope....I have a full time job
> 
> I got the FedEx delivery today. The will ship out to you guys this week. I will PM everyone shortly with instructions. Please use my include email address instead of PM.
> Thanks.




Hi Willem,

not joke, but i'm sorry, i don't have calculated the time fuse from you and me.

PM with shipping detail on the way.

Thanks so much for this GB :thumbsup:


----------



## tino_ale (Jan 12, 2009)

For those who are still trying to cure Norland 61 with a 365nm light UV source, I will be getting a few Nichia NSHU590B soon (5mm, 365nm, 10° beam, 1.4mW).

I will try to cure Norland 61 and report here afterwards.

With a right-on-spot wavelenght and a tight beam angle, I suspect they will cure Norland very efficiently at a reasonnable cost (used with no optic, no reflector, just next to the area to cure). Actually, at no cost since I got free samples that I'll power up using a bench power supply.


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 13, 2009)

Order Update:

PhotonFanatic: 1 ............Shipped/Paid
flex76italy: 2 ..................Shipped/Paid
Edwood: 1 .....................Shipped/Paid
s4biturbo: 1 ...................Shipped/Paid
winston: 1 .....................Shipped/Paid
nailbender: 1 ..................Shipped/Paid
PhotonWrangler: 1...........Shipped/Paid


----------



## flex76italy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Willem,

your pp address is your email address?


----------



## Edwood (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, thanks for shipping so quickly and without receiving payment first, that was completely not necessary, but appreciated.

Be sending PayPal payment your way as soon as my work day is done. 

-Ed


----------



## Edwood (Jan 13, 2009)

PayPal Sent! 

Thanks so much, Willem!

-Ed


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 14, 2009)

PhotonWrangler, Winston:
Please contact me with your mailing address TODAY. I would like to get this cleared off my desk. I don't have time for projects to linger (sorry)....


----------



## flex76italy (Jan 14, 2009)

Willem, forgot to mention here  

:wave:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 14, 2009)

ShortArc said:


> Order Update:
> 
> PhotonFanatic: 1 ............Shipped/Paid
> flex76italy: 2 ..................Shipped/Paid
> ...



PM sent w/address.


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 15, 2009)

All shipped! Thanks.
Please send me a quick note when they arrive.
Cheers,
Willem.


----------



## nailbender (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Willem

I have mine already thank you very much. I liked the way you packed that in a little piece of PVC great idea.

Dave


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jan 15, 2009)

Received yesterday--thanks, Willem.

Now where's Will? :devil:


----------



## tino_ale (Jan 15, 2009)

Did you guys find a reasonably priced pair of UV protective glasses that will stop 365nm wavelenght?

Any online source?

thanks!


----------



## darkzero (Jan 15, 2009)

PhotonFanatic said:


> Now where's Will? :devil:


 
I'm still here. Send me an email to the address in my profile & we'll get you going. :wave:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 15, 2009)

ShortArc said:


> All shipped! Thanks.
> Please send me a quick note when they arrive.
> Cheers,
> Willem.



:thanks:


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jan 15, 2009)

For a review of an older light with a 365nM Nichia covering other uses besides UV cure epoxy look here. These are very handy IMO particularly compared to the ~390nM Crees.

-LT


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 15, 2009)

tino_ale said:


> Did you guys find a reasonably priced pair of UV protective glasses that will stop 365nm wavelenght?
> 
> Any online source?
> 
> thanks!


Post #44 tino


----------



## Edwood (Jan 15, 2009)

Received mine today. Thanks, Willem.

Now I have to figure out a host for it. 

Missed out on that McGizmo AlTiN Mule a bit ago, that would've been a perfect host. 

-Ed


----------



## winston (Jan 17, 2009)

Received my emitter today. Thanks for making this whole thing happen, Willem! 

-Winston


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 21, 2009)

Received mine today also. Very clever packaging. Thanks, Willem! :twothumbs


----------



## Teego (Jan 25, 2009)

So, I missed the GB on these LEDs (unfortunately). I ended up getting a hold of the west coast sales representative who provided me with the following information:

NCSU034A Uc/P789/LMH
1-5pcs @ $96.00 each
6-99pcs @ $67.00 each

NCSU033A Ua/P567/LMH 
1-5pcs @ $105.00 each
6-99pcs @ $75.00 each

I didn't really take into consideration the fact that I could use the 34A LEDs. With a P9, I can end up with 350-390 mW versus the 190-230 of the 33A P5. The vF seems to be the same(-ish), power is the same, and I presume the only thing that would need to be taken into any sort of additional consideration would be the thermal characteristics. I'll go with "more mW" equals "hotter", but can anyone think of any reasons why I shouldn't go with a NCSU034A Uc/P9 over a NCSU033A Ua/P5?

Thanks for your time. I'm wondering if anyone knows something that might be flying right over my head. 

NCSU034A specs
NCSU033A specs


----------



## flex76italy (Jan 25, 2009)

Teego, 

the difference is in peak wavelenght, from 360nm to 370nm for the Ua rank, and 380 to 390nm for the Uc rank.

More lower the wavelenght, more energetic the wavelenght are.


----------



## Teego (Jan 25, 2009)

You know, it's funny. I read those PDFs a dozen times each, and that one column escaped me. I love it when something is staring me in the face and I competely miss it.

Okay, 33 series it is. I'm going for the 365nm in P7. 

Thank you very much, I appreciate it.


----------



## flex76italy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey teego, are you in US?

33 series P7 rank have a price break of more than $120 i suppose, are you able to get it at lower price?

Just let me know via PM.

Thanks.


----------



## tino_ale (Jan 25, 2009)

Just curious, in what kind of host are you guys going to use your UV light engine? with what reflector?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 25, 2009)

tino_ale said:


> Just curious, in what kind of host are you guys going to use your UV light engine? with what reflector?


I use my 365 in a custom bare aluminum head with no glass...

If you want to use it in an A19 head, you'll have to get one of the McR19/F refectors. Litemania still has the McR19 listed on his website.


----------



## winston (Jan 25, 2009)

tino_ale said:


> Just curious, in what kind of host are you guys going to use your UV light engine? with what reflector?



I'm going to put it in an A19, and use a McR19 reflector. My choice of reflector is a product of: 1. My vague recollection of seeing that combo used on the McGizmo website, and 2. The McR19 being the only reflector I have that will fit in an A19.

I'd like to encourage anybody who has any suggestions for different setups to not be shy about sharing them!
-Winston


----------



## Morelite (Jan 25, 2009)

Mine is in an A19 with the proper reflector for now. I'd like to use it in a larger setup when I find one that will focus it like the McR19 does.


----------



## winston (Jan 25, 2009)

TranquillityBase said:


> I use my 365 in a custom bare aluminum head with no glass...
> 
> If you want to use it in an A19 head, you'll have to get one of the McR19/F refectors. Litemania still has the McR19 listed on his website.



Uh oh, I feel a barrage of questions coming on:

Is the McR19/F is the same as the McFlood?
Would a standard McR19 not work well; or would it not work at all?
Why would it not work (either completely or ideally)?

I'm sure I've got more questions, but I try to pace myself.
Thanks for the food for thought.
-Winston


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 25, 2009)

winston said:


> Uh oh, I feel a barrage of questions coming on:
> 
> Is the McR19/F is the same as the McFlood?
> Would a standard McR19 not work well; or would it not work at all?
> ...


 
McR19F on the left, McR19 on the right...


----------



## darkzero (Jan 26, 2009)

winston said:


> Uh oh, I feel a barrage of questions coming on:
> 
> Is the McR19/F is the same as the McFlood?
> Would a standard McR19 not work well; or would it not work at all?
> ...


 
As TB already posted, the McR-19F is a completely different reflector than the McFlood. Many of you may not even know what a McFlood is or have heard of it. I totally forgot about it until it was mentioned here. As far as I know, the McR-19 reflectors only fit A19 heads. The McFlood is EN plated & fits the same applications as NX-01/NX-05 optics as well as the McR-18. 

Left: McR-19F, Right: McFlood











I haven't tried the McFlood with the Nichia but I suspect it may work better than the McR19F. Maybe I'll try polishing up another McFlood & try that. It's been a long time since I've used a polished McFlood. 

I tried the McR-19F with the Nichia & it gave me rings, probably because of the funny lip at the end of it. I had my Nichia LE in an A19 head with a McR-19XR to play with. It gives a pretty good beam with some throw. However TB reminded me that these Nichias & not something to be "played" with. The Cree XR UV irritates my eyes easily & the Nichia plain out makes my eyes hurt. I'm very cautious when using the Nichia now. I still need to purchase some UV goggles.

I currently use mine in an AMC Mule like pictured in this thread. Also pictured in this thread is my PD Mule with a Cree XR UV. While it made the light more fun to play with it still rarely gets used. I've decided to throw the Nichia in my PD Mule.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 29, 2009)

All done Fred, will ship tomorrow. :wave:


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice, Will. Can't wait to attack some Norland 61. :devil:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 29, 2009)

Sweet perfection :twothumbs


----------



## 6strings (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi guys,
My quest for a high power UV LED for curing windshield repair resin has led me here.
I was wondering if anyone had one of these LEDS up for grabs preferably installed as I have no experience with this kind of thing or if someone (darkzero?) would be interested in building me one.
Thanks.


----------



## Edwood (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Will. I managed to get a decent host for my Nichia 365nm UV LED. (a McGizmo Black EN Mule). So would you be interested in building me a light engine for it? 

-Ed


----------



## darkzero (Feb 12, 2009)

Edwood said:


> Hi, Will. I managed to get a decent host for my Nichia 365nm UV LED. (a McGizmo Black EN Mule). So would you be interested in building me a light engine for it?
> 
> -Ed


 
Sure np, please send an email to the address listed in my profile. Cheers


----------



## Pontiaker (Feb 12, 2009)

What do you guys use these for? If you dont mind me asking....


----------



## freeone (Feb 15, 2009)

TranquillityBase said:


> You can buy them directly from Nichia, but they're about $125 per chip...Buy five or more and the price will drop.


Sorry but how did You ordered the emitters? I've checked out the Nichia's web page but i can't see any option to buy these. Thanks!


----------



## ocelot27 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey all - I'm new here but have been poking around and have been working with the Nichia iLED with Will's help too - one of my other hobbies is macro photography so here are some pics for fun:

Closeup of die:






Die solder joint - done using latex solder mask to prevent flow onto the bottom of the chip:






GD650 in Aleph can - reflow soldered at 600°F using fry pan on range:






Closeup of GD650-can solder joint:






Here's the die powered on with no flash - the visible light emitted is not rendered well by the digital camera - more blue-purple:






Here's the die powered on with flash - the die looks pink but it was really more of a blue-purple:






-john


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow. Those are some amazing photos!


----------



## ocelot27 (Mar 1, 2009)

6strings said:


> Hi guys,
> My quest for a high power UV LED for curing windshield repair resin has led me here.
> I was wondering if anyone had one of these LEDS up for grabs preferably installed as I have no experience with this kind of thing or if someone (darkzero?) would be interested in building me one.
> Thanks.



They work great for windshield repair - takes about 10 secs to cure the resin that I have - john.


----------



## 6strings (Mar 2, 2009)

ocelot27 said:


> They work great for windshield repair - takes about 10 secs to cure the resin that I have - john.



I really have to get one of these LED's it would save me so much time and aggravation on my job.

I have contacted nichia and the price as stated before is $105 for one and $30 for shipping(to canada) and then there will be duty on top of that,
so I was wondering if there were six of us out there to do another group buy at $75 a piece.

Ideally this would be done by someone in the US to save on the shipping and duty.

Is anyone interested?


----------



## freeone (Mar 2, 2009)

6strings said:


> I really have to get one of these LED's it would save me so much time and aggravation on my job.
> 
> I have contacted nichia and the price as stated before is $105 for one and $30 for shipping(to canada) and then there will be duty on top of that so I was wondering if there were six of us out there to do another group buy at $75 a piece.
> 
> ...


 
How did You contacted them? Mail address, webform link etc. can You give me any of that?


----------



## ocelot27 (Mar 2, 2009)

freeone said:


> How did You contacted them? Mail address, webform link etc. can You give me any of that?



I don't think it would help to give you the contact in the USA as you're in Hungary - here's the link for all the contacts worldwide - pick the one closest to you:

http://www.nichia.com/contact.html

-john.


----------



## freeone (Mar 2, 2009)

ocelot27 said:


> I don't think it would help to give you the contact in the USA as you're in Hungary - here's the link for all the contacts worldwide - pick the one closest to you:
> 
> http://www.nichia.com/contact.html
> 
> -john.


 :bow:Thanks, i'll give a try to the German depratment.


----------



## etc (Apr 24, 2009)

Is the group buy still available?

I am interested in one, for a P60 host.


----------



## niner (Apr 24, 2009)

I talked to NICHIA last month. 1-5 piece is $105 each, and 6 -99 is $75. I'll be in for one. If we can get a few more people to join in, I can do the work.


----------



## 6strings (Apr 26, 2009)

niner said:


> I talked to NICHIA last month. 1-5 piece is $105 each, and 6 -99 is $75. I'll be in for one. If we can get a few more people to join in, I can do the work.


Hi niner, thanks for volunteering.
I already have one but would like another one so you can count me in.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Apr 26, 2009)

I will take one. Unfortunately, my last one fried when I left it on too long. Think I'll go for a lower drive current on the next one. :devil:


----------



## dstutts (Apr 26, 2009)

I will be in for one


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 26, 2009)

I may be in for one depending on when you need the cash?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm possibly in depending on whether I can find someone who can put it in a P60 module with moderate drive current. 
:shrug:

edit: I'm in if we get to the $75 price.


----------



## niner (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds like we may have enough people. I will call/email my contact at Nichia and go from there.



PhotonFanatic said:


> I will take one. Unfortunately, my last one fried when I left it on too long. Think I'll go for a lower drive current on the next one. :devil:


 
Fred, what was the drive current? I sure don't want to over-drive this little but expensive guy.


----------



## Firecop (Apr 27, 2009)

Can you put me in for one, as well?

BTW, sorry if I missed it, but what's a good reflector for this? Will one designed for an XR-E work?


----------



## etc (Apr 27, 2009)

Edwood said:


> x2. The need for signing a waiver sounds scary.
> 
> Most sunglasses and prescription sunglasses have UV protection coating for sunlight, but not sure how adequate that protection would be. There would be reflected light leak from the sides, so if serious eye protection is needed, I imagine they would be goggles.




I had some Anti-reflective coating eyeglasses and UV would totally not pass through it, when shined through them. 

the coating was pretty bad though and rubbed off a few months.


----------



## etc (Apr 27, 2009)

niner said:


> Sounds like we may have enough people. I will call/email my contact at Nichia and go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Fred, what was the drive current? I sure don't want to over-drive this little but expensive guy.



Just to make it clear, At $75, count me in.


----------



## niner (Apr 27, 2009)

Okay, I got more information from Nichia. Since this is not the right forum for groupbuy, and I don't have time to run one, we should continue the discuss offline.

Please PM me your email address if you are serious about getting one.


----------



## niner (Apr 27, 2009)

I have emailed to those who PMed me.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 27, 2009)

PhotonFanatic said:


> I will take one. Unfortunately, my last one fried when I left it on too long. Think I'll go for a lower drive current on the next one. :devil:


 
How long exactly did you leave it on for when it failed? The LEs in the OP of this thread are driven at 500ma & 650ma. Mine was driven at 700ma & it gets pretty hot when I was curing NOA. I too did not notice a difference in cure time. Since then my Nichia is now in a Ti PD Mule driven at 525ma. Mine has not failed but then again I've never ran it for more than 5 minutes at a time since I don't have a need to run it longer.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Apr 28, 2009)

Will,

I'm sure it was on for at least five minutes, possibly more, while I was searching for some vials that went flying onto the rug.


----------



## Firecop (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea about where I can buy a single optic for this? led-spot.com has the Ledils, but it looks like you have to buy 60 of them.


----------



## etc (May 4, 2009)

I am going to wait until this module drops down in price some, right now seems pretty expensive.


----------



## Mirage_Man (May 17, 2009)

Got mine last week. I'm amazed how little it is. Here's a shot of it next to a Cree.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 18, 2009)

etc said:


> I am going to wait until this module drops down in price some, right now seems pretty expensive.



I noticed 2 years ago it was about $125 for singles, about 75-85 if you bought 6 or more. Is there a group buy going on?


----------



## darkzero (May 30, 2009)

etc said:


> I am going to wait until this module drops down in price some, right now seems pretty expensive.


 
They really haven't dropped in price over the years & I doubt they ever will. Purchasing in quanitity is definitely the way to go.




niner said:


> Fred, what was the drive current? I sure don't want to over-drive this little but expensive guy.


 
Just the clarify, I took a look at Fred's LE a few weeks ago & I found nothing wrong with it. At first I thought the thermal protection kicked in for the IC on the GD driver but I don't think that's what I happened.

Like most of the others I've built, Fred's LE is driven at 500ma. I ran it on a 17670 for over 1 hr continuously in an aluminum Mule head. No overheating issues whatsoever. I haven't heard feedback after sending it back but I assume it's working fine?

I think 500ma is more than enough for these. I originally had mine at 700ma but it got very hot very quick & it didn't have all that much more output than at 500ma. Didn't cure NOA any faster either.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (May 30, 2009)

Hi Will,

Yes, the LE is working fine, much better than its owner. :devil:

Sold my extra UV LED, since Will's LE is working fine.


----------



## darkzero (May 30, 2009)

PhotonFanatic said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> Yes, the LE is working fine, much better than its owner. :devil:
> 
> And since it is working fine, the extra Nichia UV LED that I bought in the last group buy is up for sale, should anyone need one. I'll sell it for what I paid, plus postage.


 

Thanks Fred, good to hear! And by all the great stuff you make & the great service you provide for all of us I know that you are more than fine!


Here's two more that I did. On the left we have a bin that I don't usually see, higher flux bin. On the right another bin that I don't usually see, lower vf bin. Hope the owners enjoy. :wave:







BTW, it looks like the one Fred has for sale is from niner's GB. Niner has kindly shared with me that the bins he got were UaP5L which has the lower vf than I normally see. The most common bin that I've seen is UaP5M. Not that runtime is really important with these, doesn't hurt to get the benefit of the lower vf.


----------



## gdepuydt (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi guys, i'm totally new to LEDs in general and certainly high power UV LEDs

i'm considering buying the Nichia NCSU033A for prabably a not to conventional purpose.

i'm nog going to go into details too much, but imagine this.

i need to shine homogenously (equal power) a surface of 5 to 10 cm diameter with strong UV-light. i've tried a big 100W 365nm UV lamp (Blackray UVP, http://www.uvp.com/highintensitylamps.html) for this. I'm not completely satisfied yet with the result.

therefore i'm now looking into these LEDs.

Suppose i buy some LEDs and get our technician to get one (or more) up and running. do you think some optics or lenses would be required for my purpose, or can i just use the LED as is delivered to illuminate the surface?


----------



## ocelot27 (Jul 9, 2009)

An optic would be great - Ledil is the only company (to my knowledge) makes optics specifically for this LED - they transmit nearly all the light and don't filter any of the UV. I have a few samples and they work very well. You can call them (in Finland) and order some samples - they make a narrow, medium and wide optic. The chip has to be surface mounted to work with the optic or the leads have to be very carefully soldered onto the back of the led chip - this LED, like most, is very sensitive to heat so observe all the soldering parameters in the white paper. Also if you're gonna run it at 5-600mA for extended periods make sure you have it heat-sinked well - it will cook itself at high fluxes. You can use it momentarily up to 750mA.

It's by far the most intense UV LED in that wavelength at this time - there are, however, much brighter non-LED UV options - download the white paper and make sure the flux of the LED is sufficient for your project. I use mine in medical applications and for curing UV adhesives - it's awesome for both!

-john


----------



## ptolemy (Aug 6, 2009)

Great thread. We should try to get another groupbuy going in the fall. I would love one of these. My problem is that I would need someone to help me build a light for it. 

I wonder if it can run off recharables as well? hmm

I use a $10 one right noe to charge luminova for watch pics, among other things... I'd like something reliable, custom, and long-lasting

Being very powerful is a big bonus  :devil::devil::devil:

p.s for protection eyewear, i wonder how these (ebay item #360176977924 (not my auction) are inferior to these http://www.uvprocess.com/product.asp?code=EYEPRO+++B)


----------



## Vivek (Jan 19, 2010)

If there is a group buy, I would like to put my name for 3 pieces.


----------



## tino_ale (Jan 21, 2010)

Vivek said:


> If there is a group buy, I would like to put my name for 3 pieces.


I am unsure if Darkzero is still offering these, in case he doesn't you might want to have a look in McGizmo section since he is currently offering multi level UV LE.


----------



## Vivek (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks. I have one of Don's original offerings. I have also corresponded with Will and Don over these (Will recommended Don's offerings to me).

My request (if out of place/time, my apologies) was for the bare i-LEDs if there is a group buy.

BTW, hearty thanks to Will for his helpful and kind communication.


----------



## ckeilah (Apr 21, 2010)

Would this LED work for finding a lost tooth in a large pebble/gravel bed? Is there an off-the-shelf option? I haven't pulled out a soldering iron in ages. 
Thanks!


----------



## euscorpius (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi guys,
I was wondering if anyone had one of these LEDS up for grabs preferably installed as I have no experience with this kind of thing or if someone (darkzero?) would be interested in building me one.
Thanks


----------



## darkzero (Jun 14, 2011)

euscorpius said:


> Hi guys,
> I was wondering if anyone had one of these LEDS up for grabs preferably installed as I have no experience with this kind of thing or if someone (darkzero?) would be interested in building me one.
> Thanks


 
I can still build them (I still have kits) but I can not supply the emitter.

Mcgizmo also offered some of these LEs but not sure if he still has any or still does.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 14, 2011)

darkzero said:


> I can still build them (I still have kits) but I can not supply the emitter.


 
Darkzero, what are you selling your kits for? I've had one of these emitters for awhile and I haven't found a good host for it yet.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 14, 2011)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Darkzero, what are you selling your kits for? I've had one of these emitters for awhile and I haven't found a good host for it yet.



Sorry, not selling any kits.


----------

